# caad9 on a diet...



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

planning on dong some upgrades to the caad9. and was curious to see what you guys would think it would weigh in at...if at all possible looking for sub 16lb. weights used for "guessing" are all Manufacturers, or weightweenies.com's listings...

60cm caad 9 (1350g)
SRAM force group (2090g)
reynolds ouzo pro fork(375g)
soul 52mm carbon clinchers(1475g)
continental GP 4000 s tires(410g)
continental tubes(204g)
KCNC brakes w/ pads(150g)
chris king head set (110g)
thomson elite post (190g)
look keo sprints(255g)
aliante carbon (205g)
kestrel EMS pro bars (200g)
FSA OS 99 120mm stem (110g)
tacx tao (non carbon) (80g)
KCNC skewers (45g)
Yokozuna cables (175g)
fizik bar tape (40g)

total = 7464g/ 16.45lb :idea:

looks like I'll come in quite a bit away from 15lb.

anything I'm forgetting, anything I can change that won't be $$$ or compromise strength? the only thing on my list IMO that is weight weenish is the cables, skewers, and brakes.

Chad


----------



## Bill Silverman (Apr 2, 2007)

Why not go with a tubular tire set up? Probably save weight on the rims and tires.


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Wheels*

Bonktown has the Reynolds wheels that are 400+ grams lighter.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Bill Silverman said:


> Why not go with a tubular tire set up? Probably save weight on the rims and tires.


honestly? cause i know this much about tubulars: 0 '

and I'm not looking to spend big $$$ on a wheel set. with the souls they can be daily ridden, raced, etc. and are only 130g heavier than their tubular version.

deep profile carbon tubulars for sub $1500 that you guys could recommend?



Banzai said:


> Bonktown has the Reynolds wheels that are 400+ grams lighter.



for the KOM's @ $899?

not for me...need deep aero wheels....

Chad


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

reynolds DV46T's are on sale for $1495 and weigh 1315g, no weight limit, and their kick ass RAP program.

not as deep as the 52's. but way way better hubs with DT 240's.

they also have UL's with no weight limit that are 1040g but at $2300 not an option. 

Chad


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

Why do you list a Chris King headset for a CAA9 frame?


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Tubes and cables

Get PowerCordz or NOKONs, and get some 50g tubes or something.

allegedly powercordz are 75% lighter than metal ones. Cheapest way to lose weight.

Sell your Force cassette and get the SRAM red funny CNC'd cassette to lose weight?

What chain are you using?

I don't know if you are willing to compromise saddle weight, but you could lose another 50 grams there or so too...

If you get desperate, 20g reduction for uberlight bottlecages?

What about the classic drillium?    

If anything else, buy a $400 HASA 950g frame?

Neuvation carbon tubulars or clinchers are like $1000 for a wheelset. They have a zonking great warranty/customer service too.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

lalahsghost said:


> Tubes and cables
> 
> Get PowerCordz or NOKONs, and get some 50g tubes or something.
> 
> ...


reason for the Yokozuna's is I have read that they are hands down the best cables you can buy for shifting smoothness, etc. I have though about Nokons but don't know enough about them.

and how long does a red cassette last? for being a wear item I'd rather not go into losing durability from my cassette...it looks interesting to say the least, and a decent savings.

chain = KMC SL

saddle weight....definitely not a place to go WW IMO.

and lol @ drillium.

and not interested in the Hasa, they are to small  

good point on the neuvations.:thumbsup: 

Chad


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

The_Boy said:


> Why do you list a Chris King headset for a CAA9 frame?


just realized that lol....

Chad


----------



## The_Boy (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't worry, I only charge $1/gram of weight savings.


----------



## durangoscott (Sep 7, 2004)

Easiest (cheapest) item to change is your seatpost. Go to a Thomson Masterpiece and you will save approx. 40 g for $50 more than the original. Pedals could save you about 30 grams if you went with the carbon Keo (cro-mo), but that would set you back a hefty $200+.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nimitz said:


> honestly? cause i know this much about tubulars: 0 '
> 
> and I'm not looking to spend big $$$ on a wheel set. with the souls they can be daily ridden, raced, etc. and are only 130g heavier than their tubular version.
> 
> ...


I'm selling my Zipp 404 tubulars (with Vittoria Corsa tires mounted), Shimano freehub, with Zipp Ti skewers for $1k. They're 2008 model, and I rode literally for a month (two rides, 60 miles total) and decided they're too precious to be ridden everyday. They brought my alum Soloist down to 15.5 lbs. Send me a personal message if interested.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

durangoscott said:


> Easiest (cheapest) item to change is your seatpost. Go to a Thomson Masterpiece and you will save approx. 40 g for $50 more than the original. Pedals could save you about 30 grams if you went with the carbon Keo (cro-mo), but that would set you back a hefty $200+.


good call on the seat post...forgot about the masterpiece.:thumbsup: 

also makes sense since I just returned the setback and need using the back up stock cannondale.:thumbsup: 

last night I read practically ever thread under the sun on tubulars and while I think I can ride them daily, using pit stop, and a spare in my jersey pocket and the great invention of a cell phone (all my rides are basically in the city) I think its worth it IMO. 

I guess I can compare it to running a 15" drag radial on my trans am...there are obvious downsides to doing that on the street, wear fast, poor handling with skinny tires up front, hydroplane easier, etc. oh and cant plug em 

so to me tubulars = drag radials for a street car.

I was also looking at the inexpensive tubular neuvations for $700 shipped and weigh 1480g...but at that weight might as well bump it up to 1530 for the reynolds clinchers.

one reason for this is I believe in training what you race on...why put thousands of miles on low profile al clinchers and completely change the handling, grip, and feel of the bike on race day...that just sounds like a bad idea IMO.


so SDV66T's it is:thumbsup: 

Chad


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Nimitz said:


> planning on dong some upgrades to the caad9. and was curious to see what you guys would think it would weigh in at...if at all possible looking for sub 16lb. weights used for "guessing" are all Manufacturers, or weightweenies.com's listings...
> 
> 60cm caad 9 (1350g)
> SRAM force group (2090g)
> ...


1) Have you really weighed your bike? Does it really weigh 16.45 lbs. Bring to a bike shop and have it professionally weighed, unless you got on of those hanging weight scales at home.

2) If you haven't weighed it, I wouldn't trust the individual component weights. Your bike may be actually a bit lighter or heavier than that. 

3) Assuming that your bike weighs 16.45 lbs, and that the individual component weights are as you described, you really only need to shave off 250g (which is .55 lbs) to get you below 16 lbs.

You can make the following changes: 
a) Look Keo Carbon Ti pedals (195g/pair), weight savings=60g
b) Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio (with or without cutout) (135 g), weight savings=70g
c) SRAM Red 1090 cassette (11-26t=166g, see competitive cyclist), weight savings from SRAM Force = 54g
d) Easton EC-90 SLX Fork (290g), weight savings = 85g

Total weight savings= 269g. That would bring your bike down to 7195g=15.86 lbs

Not to be a pimp about it, but I have a moderately used Look Keo Carbon Ti and Selle Italia SLR Kit Carbonio that I'm looking to part with, FYI.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

ping771 said:


> 1) Have you really weighed your bike? Does it really weigh 16.45 lbs. Bring to a bike shop and have it professionally weighed, unless you got on of those hanging weight scales at home.
> 
> 2) If you haven't weighed it, I wouldn't trust the individual component weights. Your bike may be actually a bit lighter or heavier than that.
> 
> ...


no I haven't weighed the bike as this is a theoretical build for now.:thumbsup: 

about the easton fork I have heard its pretty flexy for a heavy rider? ( 190lb 6'5)
my frame is probably pretty heavy though...I'd think somewhere between 1300-1350g for a caad9 60cm

appreciate the advice on the components. the SLR just doesn't work for me at all. to narrow.

"new" proprosed build.

60cm caad 9 (1350)
SRAM Force group - chain/brakes (1565)
reynolds ouzo pro fork (375)
SDV66 tubulars (130)
veloflex carbon tubular tires (480)
mastik glue (50)
KCNC brakes w/ pads (150)
FSA ceramic orbit intergrated head set (65)
thomson master piece seat post (155)
look keo sprints (255)
aliante carbon (205)
Deda newton deep drop (230)
FSA OS 99 120mm stem (110)
tacx tao (non carbon) (80)
KCNC skewers (45)
Yokozuna cables (175)
fizik bar tape (40)
KMC SL chain (250)
polar CS200cad (75)

total = 6955g/15.3lb 

I think that's a pretty reasonable real world weight estimate of the build with cages, computer, etc...

Chad


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

My CAAD 7 is 15.2lbs
Ti pedals
Full Record Groupo
USE alien seatpost
Toupe seat
Ksyrium SSL SC wheels


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

hoehnt said:


> My CAAD 7 is 15.2lbs
> Ti pedals
> Full Record Groupo
> USE alien seatpost
> ...


caad7 w/ SI cranks? 

droooool if so.

and post pics please!

Chad


----------



## hoehnt (Nov 7, 2008)

There are some pictures in the "post your Cannondale pictures" thread
I am thinking of getting a Cervelo, but when I think of how much I will have to spend to get it to the weight I am used to I get discouraged.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Nimitz said:


> no I haven't weighed the bike as this is a theoretical build for now.:thumbsup:
> 
> about the easton fork I have heard its pretty flexy for a heavy rider? ( 190lb 6'5)
> my frame is probably pretty heavy though...I'd think somewhere between 1300-1350g for a caad9 60cm
> ...


Why don't you go with 26.0 bars and stem - they're lighter than OS and you can get Deda 215 bars with the same bend as the newtons you've speced and they'll be lighter and plenty stiff. The 26.0 stems are a little lighter - the Syntace F99 is an excellent stem and not too expensive. You can save another ounce or so w/ carbon bars, but that will cost you some.


----------



## !!!shaunie!!! (Jun 16, 2008)

wat is wrong with you
something must be wrong
iv just got a cervelo soloist with full dura ace 2008 and it has white dt swiss 1450 mon chasseral wheels and it weighs in at under 7.2kg
and only cost me $1670
no offence though


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

!!!shaunie!!! said:


> wat is wrong with you
> something must be wrong
> iv just got a cervelo soloist with full dura ace 2008 and it has white dt swiss 1450 mon chasseral wheels and it weighs in at under 7.2kg
> and only cost me $1670
> no offence though


what the hell are you talking about? 

Chad


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

!!!shaunie!!! said:


> wat is wrong with you
> something must be wrong
> iv just got a cervelo soloist with full dura ace 2008 and it has white dt swiss 1450 mon chasseral wheels and it weighs in at under 7.2kg
> and only cost me $1670
> no offence though


I think you are in the wrong section of the RBR forum.


----------

